Ask HN: If Oracle win, why would anyone use Java ever again? - PuffinBlue
======
grizzles
At this point it's irrelevant what the underlying language is. Apis will
either be copyrightable or uncopyrightable.

I hope Google wins but I don't think their lawyers did the best job litigating
this. For example, where was the testimony by someone like Jeremy White of
Codeweavers explaining he won't even have a business if this interpretation of
Copyright Law holds.

------
wmf
Never underestimate the "getting squeezed by Oracle[1] will never happen to
me" effect.

[1] [https://thestack.com/cloud/2015/07/10/oracle-breach-
notice-b...](https://thestack.com/cloud/2015/07/10/oracle-breach-notice-
bullies-enterprise-clients-into-cloud-service-consultant-claims/)

------
marvel_boy
Java as a language is not a great thing (Elixir for instance is a thousand
times better). But the JVM is just an engineering marvel.

------
tree_of_item
Because they've already built giant systems in Java and a rewrite would be
extremely expensive.

~~~
shams93
Exactly even if Oracle demands some kind of licensing its likly far cheaper
than the cost of writing a new system

